
Show HN: Better Postgres job scheduling - Tostino
https://github.com/GoSimpleLLC/jpgAgent
======
xfalcox
Wow, great project. I worked in a place that uses pgAgent heavily, and this
address all major pain point with it, aka, parallel steps and max parallel
job.

~~~
Tostino
Really appreciate the feedback. Yeah, those were big pain points for me too...
I originally wrote v1 over a weekend because I was getting really frustrated
with pgAgent crashing on me at random, and jobs would just stop working with
no notification or anything. After that I decided to add some of the features
I missed from Sql Server Agent, and it kinda evolved from there.

At this point i've got a server that's been running the agent for 6 months
with 0 down time, so i'd consider that a success compared to the weekly
downtime i'd have at random with pgAgent. Plus the job failure notifications
are a life saver for me.

------
RangerScience
It's unclear - What is this supposed to be better than, and what about it is
supposed to better?

~~~
Illniyar
It seems to me it's extremely clear from the first paragraph - it's supposed
to be better the pgagent, and the second paragraph lists all the new features
that make it better then pgagent.

~~~
RangerScience
It's unclear because the second paragraph is about why the replacement is
compatible with pgAgent, literally, "The reason for..." \- not that it _is_ a
replacement.

It could also be a replacement for something else that runs on top of pgAgent,
or something else that doesn't, and one of the features is that this _is_
compatible.

Does that make sense?

